# MILTON KEYNES MEET - IT'S A BIG ONE 27+ -Wed 23rd March 7pm



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

PLEASE BRING VAGCOM IF YOU HAVE IT FOR SAV. THANKS.

Hi Guys

Now that Santa Pod and the Trackday Taster are out of the way I thought I would try and put together a Milton Keynes meet as there seem to be more and more people coming out of the woodwork located within a reasonable catchment area.

If you would be interested in meeting up about 7.00pm for a bite to eat and a bit of a chat and banter session, then please post up with your name and preferred date of the two above.

*LOCATION*

I have booked a section of a pub called The Caldecotte Arms, we have the upstairs section (should be to ourselves) so when you arrive if you can't find anyone then head up the stairs which are pretty much in front of you as you walk in the front door 

The Caldecotte Arms, Bletcham Way, Caldecotte, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire MK7 8HP.

It is not the pinnacle of culinary greatness in all fairness, however it is cheap and in these troubled financial times I felt that was important.

1) Charlie
2) GiddersTT - Paul 
3) sixdoublesix - Simon 
4) Love_iTT - Graham 
5) Super Josh - Josh :wink: 
6) hooley - Jayzaphine 
7) thedino - Deano
8.) davyrest - Davy
9) was - Was
10) NaughTTy - Paul
11) stallentire - Scott
12) country boy - Charlie - C Dog
13) SAVTT240 - Sav -Savalavadingdong
14) phodge - Penny and David
15) Sam-K - Sam
16) sumpscraper - Steve
17) Korry - Loetitia + Emma
18) Little Butterfly
19) Gerry-TT
20) Orchardbike - Neil
21) [email protected] - Nath
22) Bucks85th - Jim
23) hhh - Rob
24) heathstimpson - Heath
25) archer77 - Ali (WHO WILL BE THE BIRTHDAY BOY)
26) Petrolthreads - Pete
27) GJP - Grahame and Denise


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes please 'Uncle Charles!'

Any day is fine with me

oh and I noticed your new signature, least I dont have to worry about my big mouth anymore :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Charlie, Milton Keynes is about an hour away from me so not too far for a meet. I'm in Cambridgeshire so anything on the Bedford side of MK would be even better (for me!).

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

1) Charlie - either
2) GiddersTT - either 
3) Love_iTT - either?
4) Super Josh - either


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Yes please 'Uncle Charles!'
> 
> Any day is fine with me
> 
> oh and I noticed your new signature, least I dont have to worry about my big mouth anymore :wink:


LOL yeah I thought I had best make the move  


Love_iTT said:


> Hi Charlie, Milton Keynes is about an hour away from me so not too far for a meet. I'm in Cambridgeshire so anything on the Bedford side of MK would be even better (for me!).
> 
> Graham


Nice one Graham, it would be great to meet you. To be honest it is likely to be fairly central to MK somewhere. I have used the Caldecotte Arms before MK7 8HP - 01908 366 188 and I know a lot of other car clubs also use it as there is a large carpark and the food is quite cheap - I haven't decided but I may well go for this venue again, although the area we used is upstairs so you may struggle 



Super Josh said:


> 1) Charlie - either
> 2) GiddersTT - either
> 3) Love_iTT - either?
> 4) Super Josh - either


Good lad Josh, I thought you would be on board


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Any Wednesday, Thursday or (sadly) Friday is ok, got commitments on Mon and Tue.

J.


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

I can do either date


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Put me down for either dependant on if the car is working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

hooley said:


> Any Wednesday, Thursday or (sadly) Friday is ok, got commitments on Mon and Tue.
> 
> J.


For goodness sake Jayzaphine, I am sure you can cancel you Bowls or Bingo night for once  the date is not set in stone so easily changed 



thedino said:


> I can do either date


Good lad Deano, Jayzaphine could do with taking a leaf out of your book 



davyrest said:


> Put me down for either dependant on if the car is working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I knew I could rely on you to make the effort buddy, if we do this regularly we will have to visit your pub again, but in the summer when it stays lighter for longer 

Keep it coming ladies 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Good lad Josh, I thought you would be on board


Of course Charlie, would be rude not too 

Josh


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I could well be free for either of those nights. Would be good to get to another MK meet 

Also - hope you don't mind Charlie - just a quick plug for the Kneesworth meet too - if any MK types fancy a little jaunt over to the A10....a little bit of a drive but worth the effort :wink:


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Good lad Deano, Jayzaphine could do with taking a leaf out of your book
> 
> Keep it coming ladies
> 
> Charlie


F*cough

Some of us have shown we are real men by producing off-spring, and are taking the consequences of those drunken actions seriously. For the rest of our lives
Without such commitments I'd be driving a Porsche GT3 RS, and hence not on this forum, enhancing your life by merely knowing me.
So think yourself lucky

Ok?

J
:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Good lad Josh, I thought you would be on board
> ...


Bloody right it would 

I want to see your smooth bootlid, did you ever post any pics up?



NaughTTy said:


> I could well be free for either of those nights. Would be good to get to another MK meet
> 
> Also - hope you don't mind Charlie - just a quick plug for the Kneesworth meet too - if any MK types fancy a little jaunt over to the A10....a little bit of a drive but worth the effort :wink:


It would be great to see you again Paul  and of course I don't mind you shamelessly plugging another meet :lol: :lol: it's not like it's a competition 



hooley said:


> F*cough
> 
> Some of us have shown we are real men by producing off-spring, and are taking the consequences of those drunken actions seriously. For the rest of our lives
> Without such commitments I'd be driving a Porsche GT3 RS, and hence not on this forum, enhancing your life by merely knowing me.
> ...


Without a doubt one of my favourite posts this year :-* :-* I would come back with a crushing retort, but I think i am gonna have to give you that one as you have been invaluable over the last few months and I would not feel comfortable calling you an over the hill, incontinence pad wearing, under the thumb old goat.

Charlene


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well on the basis that within a few hours we have 10 on the list as potentially interested I think it is safe to say that I will be organising something.

Jayzaphine has decided to lob a ruddy spanner in the works by saying she can't do Monday or Tuesday night due to Bowls and Bingo, as such does anyone have issue with Wednesday 23rd March??

I am sure Pete, Petrolthreads will post up as interested too, once he has come back from expounding the delights of dual aspect good sized rooms to the MK house hunting fraternity 

I will try and makes things a bit more interesting than just a meal and chat, one of the meets I arranged previously involved a meal followed by a short drive up to the Sainsbury's carpark which was ideal as the weather couldn't interfere, although that said we did get a visit from the po po  either way it is a good venue 

I will post up once the date and locations have been confirmed, thanks for your interest guys 

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll pop down for this blud,as a one time former member of the MK TT collective :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I want to see your smooth bootlid, did you ever post any pics up?


Should be some in my Garage 

I would also prefer any night other than a Tuesday, so the Wednesday suites my fine 

Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> I'll pop down for this blud,as a one time former member of the MK TT collective :lol:


Word up C Dog, I thought you would be down with the funky shit, unlike some of these old goats 

Keep an eye on the thread for confirmation of dates/time/location.

Peace out

C Note :roll: :roll:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well done charlie, i'm coming, please   

Tues 22nd or Wed 23rd are both fine for me, not good following week though 

Have posted your disc today, let me know when you get it.

SAV..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Well done charlie, i'm coming, please
> 
> Tues 22nd or Wed 23rd are both fine for me, not good following week though
> 
> ...


I was only saying to Nic earlier that I was waiting for you to come on and see this  I knew you would be in 

It is looking like Wednesday 23rd at the moment buddy, I am waiting to see if anyone who has already signed up saying the 22nd is ok has issue with it before confirming 

Thanks for the disc I will pm when I get it as I think I must have an old number for you as it didn't work last time I text you.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I must say I am really chuffed at the response so far  less than a day and we already have more than enough for a great meet   

Charlie


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

As i said earlier,either day is cool with me


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

No way i'm staying away    
you should know that charlie :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure we could make the trek over....it's such a long way! 

Tuesdays are better than Wednesdays at the moment, but I reckon I could make an exception just for you! :lol:

And....if we're shamelessly plugging other meets....there's a *Thames Valley Meet* tomorrow (2nd) in Marlow if anyone fancies coming over....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> No way i'm staying away
> you should know that charlie :lol: :lol:


I rely on you buddy 


phodge said:


> I'm sure we could make the trek over....it's such a long way!
> 
> Tuesdays are better than Wednesdays at the moment, but I reckon I could make an exception just for you! :lol:
> 
> And....if we're shamelessly plugging other meets....there's a *Thames Valley Meet* tomorrow (2nd) in Marlow if anyone fancies coming over....


It would be lovely to see you Penny and David too  plug away  I will add you to the list

Charlie


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

Only just got your recommendation for this Charlie, I've been at work all day - Sign me up!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sam-K said:


> Only just got your recommendation for this Charlie, I've been at work all day - Sign me up!


Nice one buddy ;-) consider yourself added

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie are you making everyone a packed lunch? I get cold and hungry when im away from home for more than an hour!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie are you making everyone a packed lunch? I get cold and hungry when im away from home for more than an hour!!


The phrase kiss my arse springs to mind Si  :roll: :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie are you making everyone a packed lunch? I get cold and hungry when im away from home for more than an hour!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie are you making everyone a packed lunch? I get cold and hungry when im away from home for more than an hour!!


You tight a_ _se !!!! 
You being a mk11 darkside owner should be buying all us mk1 tt'ers dinner :wink: Now there's an idea :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

SAV


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie are you making everyone a packed lunch? I get cold and hungry when im away from home for more than an hour!!
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about 

Like your style Sav

:lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Sav taking Charlies side! damn I need more mk2 friends to back me up!

Fine, I will settle for some monster munch crisps and a Panda Pop!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Sav taking Charlies side! damn I need more mk2 friends to back me up!
> 
> Fine, I will settle for some monster munch crisps and a Panda Pop!


TOOOOOOOOOO LATE   

You just make sure you bring your CHEQUEBOOK OR CREDIT CARD, me or charlie will provide a pen :lol: :lol: :lol:

SAV :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I was about to ask if an MKII could come along. I am scared now!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Sav taking Charlies side! damn I need more mk2 friends to back me up!
> 
> Fine, I will settle for some monster munch crisps and a Panda Pop!


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: 


SAVTT240 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Sav taking Charlies side! damn I need more mk2 friends to back me up!
> ...


Chequebook, who the hell writes cheques these days :lol: anyway I think that is probably assuming too much, Si will probably just have his £3.50 weekly pocket money with him :lol:



Korry said:


> I was about to ask if an MKII could come along. I am scared now!!!


Be afraid, be very afraid  I know you go to Penny's meets normally and it is possibly a bit further for you to come to MK, but it would be great to meet you and have another MK2'er along for the ride, Si generally starts to cry if I pick on him too much so I am sure he would welcome the distraction too :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha! That's going to be fun!
Count me in then


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Korry said:


> Haha! That's going to be fun!
> Count me in then


Nice one  what is your actual name for the list?

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Result, another MK2'er !!

Charlie, whats this about a new mod you got fitted or getting fitted?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Result, another MK2'er !!
> 
> Charlie, whats this about a new mod you got fitted or getting fitted?


Well it should be on by then so you can see for yourself  I have dropped off the base item today, received two designs by email and given the go ahead - it will be ready by next Thursday as I want it fitted for Ultimate Dubs.

It is Top Secret until then, so obviously I won't be telling you :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Could well be up for this! 

Nick


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

leenx said:


> Could well be up for this!
> 
> Nick


Are you hedging your bets a bit there Nick  shall I leave you off the list or put you on?

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Result, another MK2'er !!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Guess I do owe you a beer! I should have a new mod fitted by then too ;-)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie, In case Korry doesn't re-visit the thread - her name's Letitia


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Charlie, In case Korry doesn't re-visit the thread - her name's Letitia


Cheers Paul, I will add it to the list 

Charlie


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

yea i should be able to come  name is steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sumpscraper said:


> yea i should be able to come  name is steve


Already bunged you on the list buddy


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi C

When you updating the list.

There's some names missing.

Including mine


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Charlie said:


> I am sure Pete, Petrolthreads will post up as interested too, once he has come back from expounding the delights of dual aspect good sized rooms to the MK house hunting fraternity
> 
> I will post up once the date and locations have been confirmed, thanks for your interest guys
> 
> Charlie


How dare you suggest I am a typical estate agent Charlie, but good choice on Caldecotte, it is a beautifully appointed public house in a wonderful lakeside location, offering superb views, whilst being conveniently located for access to the A5.

Count me in though, especially as the Mark II boys are paying


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Korry said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! That's going to be fun!
> ...


Thanks Paul! Yes it's loetitia


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Korry said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Korry said:
> ...


Oops - I knew I'd spell it wrong!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gerry-TT said:


> Hi C
> 
> When you updating the list.
> 
> ...


       rectified 



Petrolthreads said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure Pete, Petrolthreads will post up as interested too, once he has come back from expounding the delights of dual aspect good sized rooms to the MK house hunting fraternity
> ...


LOL I thought you would like that gross generalisation 



Korry said:


> Thanks Paul! Yes it's loetitia


Changed, you just can't trust a man to get anything right :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like its going to be a good meet! Looking forward to meeting more local TT owners


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Korry said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Don't worry! My parents' fault! no one get it right. It's a very old way of spelling it, not common at all.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

thedino said:


> Looks like its going to be a good meet! Looking forward to meeting more local TT owners


It certainly does, I am impressed by the amount of people who have signed up  if we get everyone who has said they will come to come it will be huge 



Korry said:


> Don't worry! My parents' fault! no one get it right. It's a very old way of spelling it, not common at all.


Nice to be different 

Charlie


----------



## orchardbike (Dec 19, 2010)

OK I'm in.

Neil


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2011)

Can i join in and officially make this the first meet i've ever been to. I've had the TT for just over a month and this is a good reason to take it out during the week. but.... it is a Mk2 and looks like a reflection of sixdoublesix's


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

orchardbike said:


> OK I'm in.
> 
> Neil


Good lad Neil, I look forward to meeting you, bike or TT ? 

Charlie



[email protected] said:


> Can i join in and officially make this the first meet i've ever been to. I've had the TT for just over a month and this is a good reason to take it out during the week. but.... it is a Mk2 and looks like a reflection of sixdoublesix's


You absolutely can buddy, can you post up your actual name as well, as there are quite a few new peeps coming along and it is useful for me to be able to introduce everyone 

Charlie


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2011)

My names Nath


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My names Nath


Cheers buddy, I will update the list.

Charlie


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds like it could be fun.

Unusual for me to leave the boundaries of HW on a skool-nite though! And I guess it would help boster the no. of MkIIs

Jim


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll be there Rob.


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Bucks85th said:


> Sounds like it could be fun.
> 
> Unusual for me to leave the boundaries of HW on a skool-nite though! And I guess it would help boster the no. of MkIIs
> 
> Jim


Make sure you come across country and it'll be a blast, I always do when I go to the wanderers from MK


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope it dont rain


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bucks85th said:


> Sounds like it could be fun.
> 
> Unusual for me to leave the boundaries of HW on a skool-nite though! And I guess it would help boster the no. of MkIIs
> 
> Jim


Excellent Jim, I look forward to meeting you 



Gerry-TT said:


> Hope it dont rain


Worried about your hair are you :-* :lol: :lol:

The plan is to have a bite to eat and then once we are done I will lead a convoy on a short blast up the A5 to the centre of MK where we will congregate on the bottom floor of the Sainsburys underground car park, that way whatever the weather decides to throw our way we will be warm and dry 

I will update with the locations and postcodes soon, I have already booked us a table at a "restaurant" 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

hhh said:


> I'll be there Rob.


Who's Rob? or is that you? 

Charlie


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I might make it, but sulking at the moment as the owner of a red TTr and grey TTc both ingored me totally this week, so i'll have to see if I've recovered from sulkiness by then


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> I might make it, but sulking at the moment as the owner of a red TTr and grey TTc both ingored me totally this week, so i'll have to see if I've recovered from sulkiness by then


LOL would the red TTR have been me? you can hardly miss it with my bonnet bra- I never get acknowledged by other TT drivers so I gave up trying :-(

I am thinking of getting some discreet stickers made to hand out at the meets in future to place on the corner of the windscreen to identify peeps as enthusiasts 

I will leave you off the list for now as you are sulking, let me know when you have recovered 

Charlie


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Yes it was you  In Bletchley at the weeknd I think, i was in my white mk3 golf cab though so you might not have recognised me - although I did toot and you did respond with a blank look 

I need some coilovers for the mk3 can you get them?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> Yes it was you  In Bletchley at the weeknd I think, i was in my white mk3 golf cab though so you might not have recognised me - although I did toot and you did respond with a blank look
> 
> I need some coilovers for the mk3 can you get them?


Ah right, don't remember even seeing a Golf cab to be honest  if it was on the B&Q roundabouts I was probably concentrating on not being driven into by some retard 

I can indeed get them for any car, pm me with which ones you want (I do FK) and I will no doubt save you money on the Venom price (who say they are the cheapest in the UK, they aren't I am )

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Put me down please Charlie but I will be slightly later around 8:30


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Put me down please Charlie but I will be slightly later around 8:30


Nice one Heath, be good to see you again 

Charlie


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like it could be fun.
> ...


Just wanted the car clean.
Now you mention it I will put on a granny head scalf


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

shao_khan said:


> Yes it was you  In Bletchley at the weeknd I think, i was in my white mk3 golf cab though so you might not have recognised me - although I did toot and you did respond with a blank look
> 
> I need some coilovers for the mk3 can you get them?


It would be good to see you at a better attended meet.

Charlie, are you going to do some official Vagmeister name badges?!?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Name badges!? Say whhhaaaaaaaaaa!

When I was younger I was known as the vagmeister :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> Charlie, are you going to do some official Vagmeister name badges?!?


Am I bo77ox  I will take a list though of both forum names and actual names and I know most people signed up so will do the introductions whilst we are eating/drinking or as appropriate 



sixdoublesix said:


> Name badges!? Say whhhaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> When I was younger I was known as the vagmeister :wink:


Yeah you wish :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I should be there, I might bring the TT, but I hate showing up all the quiet 4 pots with the v6 burble, so might just bring the golf


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

shao_khan said:


> I should be there, I might bring the TT, but I hate showing up all the quiet 4 pots with the v6 burble, so might just bring the golf


The more V6s the better!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> I should be there, I might bring the TT, but I hate showing up all the quiet 4 pots with the v6 burble, so might just bring the golf


Whatevuuur  I will watch as you understeer into a ditch due to your heavy lump, whilst I whip round the roundabout under the underpass near The Caldecotte at 70mph 



sixdoublesix said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > I should be there, I might bring the TT, but I hate showing up all the quiet 4 pots with the v6 burble, so might just bring the golf
> ...


Absolutely, gives us a chance to show you how it's done 

Charlie


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > shao_khan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > The more V6s the better!
> ...


Pfffftttttttttttttt!!!!! If you cant beat a Focus ST then what chance you got against a V6 DSG TT ?


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry Charlie,its rob.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > sixdoublesix said:
> ...


Crap, I am never going to live that one down :-( :lol:



hhh said:


> Sorry Charlie,its rob.


Cheers Rob, the list is sorted now 

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

shao_khan said:


> I should be there, I might bring the TT, but I hate showing up all the quiet 4 pots with the v6 burble, so might just bring the golf


You should record the burble and burn a few disks for us in the 225 massive, we can play it on the boss and dream


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Apparently I cant make it because my wife is going to the ballet!!!!! So I got the kids for the night


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> Apparently I cant make it because my wife is going to the ballet!!!!! So I got the kids for the night


Chris that is an absolutely piss poor excuse, how old are they? bring them along with you 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

The excuses are starting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lets see how many drop out  

Hopefully there will still be a few of us.....


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

shao_khan said:


> Apparently I cant make it because my wife is going to the ballet!!!!! So I got the kids for the night


Then the least you could do is lend your TT to someone else to bring!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ladies and Ladies

I have updated the initial post with the location of this event, however for those too lazy to scroll back her it is 

The Caldecotte Arms, Bletcham Way, Caldecotte, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire MK7 8HP.

The plan is to arrive from around 7pm, the "table"is booked from 7.30pm - they operate a come to the counter to order your food policy, you just need the table number first - as we will have the upstairs section that will probably do.

Once we have had a drink and a bite to eat, I propose (as previously mentioned) that we take a short cruise up to MK city centre (less than 10 mins away) and head into the Sainsbury's underground carpark where it is warm and the weather can't get at us 

There is obviously no obligation to attend both parts, the underground car park is great for photos though as the contrast of sexy TT to industrial looking car park works very well 

See you all there

Charlie


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Ohhh, that Milton Keynes, I was thinking of another Milton Keynes, I can't make it then if it's that Milton Keynes. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> Ohhh, that Milton Keynes, I was thinking of another Milton Keynes, I can't make it then if it's that Milton Keynes. :roll: :wink:
> 
> Graham


No your thinking of the secret Milton Keynes that noone talks about.. kinda like Shelbyville!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Ladies and Ladies
> 
> I have updated the initial post with the location of this event, however for those too lazy to scroll back her it is
> 
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Oh NOOOOOOOOOOO - Not that car park again :wink:

Make sure we have no cans and everybody has a legit number plate :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Remember last time [smiley=bomb.gif]

SAV..


----------



## archer77 (Aug 4, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Ladies and Ladies
> 
> I have updated the initial post with the location of this event, however for those too lazy to scroll back her it is
> 
> ...


Hi Charlie
Hope to make this, so please can you put me down for a space...be great to meet up not far for me..give the TTS a blast ...o and on the day of birth to...but dont tell anybody...hehe. :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

archer77 said:


> Hi Charlie
> Hope to make this, so please can you put me down for a space...be great to meet up not far for me..give the TTS a blast ...o and on the day of birth to...but dont tell anybody...hehe. :lol:


I will add you to the list buddy, great to have another MK2'er on the list, it will help keep Simon happy 

Don't worry we won't embarrass you by singing Happy Birthday, or getting the staff involved 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I will add you to the list buddy, great to have another MK2'er on the list, it will help keep Simon happy


Sorry, I get all shy and nervous around you MK1 owners! Scary bunch!!

I just finished a few mods on the TT so you will notice it looks very different now! (no bonnet bra thou :wink: )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I will add you to the list buddy, great to have another MK2'er on the list, it will help keep Simon happy
> ...


Not as different to the two new mods I will be fitting to mine tomorrow 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Not as different to the two new mods I will be fitting to mine tomorrow
> 
> Charlie


3.2 V6 TT Engine and DSG box? knew it!

or if not, a handbag holder and one of these behind your head










ah wait, new interior..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Not as different to the two new mods I will be fitting to mine tomorrow
> ...


Oh very droll  in fact they will be as follows:


















The dog is not part of the mod 

Bare in mind the purpose of these mods is to draw attention to the car so that people will notice the website address stickers on it 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Quality! Liking the boot, must admit that everytime I see a red TT in MK I assume its you. The number plate is the big giveaway.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Charlie that is looking much better in the flesh  Fitting it tomorrow morning?

Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Quality! Liking the boot, must admit that everytime I see a red TT in MK I assume its you. The number plate is the big giveaway.


There are a few red TT's in MK surely the bonnet bra gives it away more  once the boot is on it will be even more obvious 

Once I have the acrylic wind deflector on it will be even more obvious once the roof is down  I am planning a vagmeistter sticker on the electric wind deflector so I can pop it up and down 



Super Josh said:


> Charlie that is looking much better in the flesh  Fitting it tomorrow morning?
> 
> Josh


I know I am well chuffed  - Probably going to have to wait for the weekend as it is a 2/3 person job really to hold it whilst I undo the bolts :-(

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I will add you to the list buddy, great to have another MK2'er on the list, it will help keep Simon happy
> ...


That's good I have been the lone Mk2 for a while at these meets... 8)


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie what time are you leaving the pub as I aim to get to you around 8:30pm?


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Should we take all our documents with us incase we have another meeting with Mk Finest ?????
or should we do our shopping in Sainsbury to keep them happy


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Indeed you have  I think we will play it by ear a little but I imagine relatively soon after we have eaten so prob between 8.30-9.0pm give me a bell on 07814 365147 when you are about to leave and I will update you.



davyrest said:


> Should we take all our documents with us incase we have another meeting with Mk Finest ?????
> or should we do our shopping in Sainsbury to keep them happy


LOL I won't be taking drinks this time that they can mistake for beer 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

heathstimpson said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Looks like the MK2's are stacking up


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Draughts tournament is on the cards for Wednesday, I will bring the board :roll: :lol:










Charlie


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I am planning a vagmeistter sticker on the electric wind deflector so I can pop it up and down


Sounds like something you should save for the honeymoon night if you ask me mate.. :lol:

Well impressed with the numbers you`ve got going there Charlie.......well done mate it looks like it is going to be a cracking meet.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Trev


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning a vagmeistter sticker on the electric wind deflector so I can pop it up and down
> ...


LOL you old goat 

Let's hope so buddy, I am pretty astonished by the numbers and if everyone actually turns up it will be outstanding :wink:

Charlie


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello,

Is the meet still on? I might pop down as it's only 5mins from my house....But sadly I know no one


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

A11XLG said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the meet still on? I might pop down as it's only 5mins from my house....But sadly I know no one


Yes it's still on, don't be shy were a friendly bunch! PM Charlie your name so he can add it to the list.


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

A11XLG said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the meet still on? I might pop down as it's only 5mins from my house....But sadly I know no one


I think there are a lot of people in that boat, including me but when it's so close to home you gotta come, actually Charlie we need some Vagmeister sponsored Forum name/real name badges.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A11XLG said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the meet still on? I might pop down as it's only 5mins from my house....But sadly I know no one


Hell yeah it is buddy, get your self down to the meet, come and find me and I will introduce you to some peeps - We were all in this position once so don't sweat it, if you don't come you will miss out 



Petrolthreads said:


> I think there are a lot of people in that boat, including me but when it's so close to home you gotta come, actually Charlie we need some Vagmeister sponsored Forum name/real name badges.


Pete you seem desperate to wear some sort of name badge :roll: :lol: :lol:

I will be taking a list of all the names, actual and usernames with me and making a point as much as is possible of introducing people, obviously you need to make some sort of effort, but if you come upstairs everyone there will be a TT'er 

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

It's just because of my old age mate, I can't remember my own name most days


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> It's just because of my old age mate, I can't remember my own name most days


Don't worry buddy, I will ask one of the waitresses to escort you up and down the stairs when you need a wee ;-)

I am off out cruising today with the roof down, it is just too good an opportunity to miss ;-) I think I may take my Boxer with me as he likes it too. Nic is off out with a mate so I have time to play 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Is Sav taking any pics? His always turn out like a pro's where as mine look like someone has given an old Nokia phone to a child and they fell over just as the pic's being taken!

Charlie I might see you around MK today, its a great day to be out and about and it's also a good job your leg tag let's you out at weekends!


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a shame the road across the shopping centre is closed, that would be perfect for you to check yourself out in the mirrored glass roadster boy


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Is Sav taking any pics? His always turn out like a pro's where as mine look like someone has given an old Nokia phone to a child and they fell over just as the pic's being taken!
> 
> Charlie I might see you around MK today, its a great day to be out and about and it's also a good job your leg tag let's you out at weekends!


LOL I think he takes his camera wherever he goes  pm him and ask.

I am heading back out again shortly for another pose  shhh about the tag, why do you think I arrange meets so close to where I live 



Petrolthreads said:


> It's a shame the road across the shopping centre is closed, that would be perfect for you to check yourself out in the mirrored glass roadster boy


Don't you worry Pete, there are plenty of other places  Nic went to work in it yesterday and drove home with the roof down, she said she was getting so much attention :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep Camera goes with me everywhere :wink: :wink:

Can i ask if anyone has vagcom & can they bring it along on the nite? do you know anyone on the list with it charlie??

Sav..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Yep Camera goes with me everywhere :wink: :wink:
> 
> Can i ask if anyone has vagcom & can they bring it along on the nite? do you know anyone on the list with it charlie??
> 
> Sav..


Nice one on the camera, don't know about anyone having it, I have never got round to it. I will see if I can add something to the thread title for you if there is room 

EDIT - I have adjusted the thread title and put something at the start of the first post on the thread for you buddy.

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I have Vagcom but it's the lite version so it can scan (just gave the tt a scan) might be able to get hold of the full version thou.

I think Was has the full version


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Charlie, your my shiny STAR :wink: :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

SAVTT240 said:


> Yep Camera goes with me everywhere :wink: :wink:
> Can i ask if anyone has vagcom & can they bring it along on the nite? do you know anyone on the list with it charlie??
> Sav..


Hi Sav
I will bring my kit along, what do you want done?

was


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I love it when a plan comes together  just picture me with a fat cigar Hannibal styleee 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

was said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Camera goes with me everywhere :wink: :wink:
> ...


Thanks Was    8)

Was told by audi that i had some faults in my ecu which i think are esp/haldex prob which prob happened when at the track last week ?? as my esp light was on/off more times than i can remember :lol: :lol:

But nothing showing on my liquid so was just curious if there still in my ecu & wanted them cleared, thats all 

I'll get you a drink in for your trouble.

Thanks
SAV...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

no problem at all Sav, see you there 



Charlie said:


> I love it when a plan comes together  just picture me with a fat cigar Hannibal styleee
> Charlie


 roll up a fat one [smiley=pimp2.gif] (more like Hannibal Lecter :-* )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

was said:


> no problem at all Sav, see you there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> A11XLG said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Come and find you??!!?? You might need to find me!! I'll be the one in the Sprint blue TT shaking with Nervous and no doubt biting my nails off lol :?


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

A11XLG said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > A11XLG said:
> ...


I'm in MK Village, do you want me to knock for you on the way past, we can go convoy style


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

knock for you :lol: it's like being 10 again  Thanks but i'm the side of MK from you 

Whats your TT like and I will keep an eye out for you


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

A11XLG said:


> knock for you :lol: it's like being 10 again  Thanks but i'm the side of MK from you
> 
> Whats your TT like and I will keep an eye out for you


Oh I don't have a TT, I was going to come on my BMX but Mum says I got to be home by 9.00!

Only joking I'm T7 OEM see attached, is your reg your username?


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

My user name is the reg on my VW Polo!!!! My plate will either be A A11X TT or if the DVLA don't hurry up it's KU11 EAX (Boo)

By the way can you change your user name??


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

A11XLG said:


> My user name is the reg on my VW Polo!!!! My plate will either be A A11X TT or if the DVLA don't hurry up it's KU11 EAX (Boo)
> 
> By the way can you change your user name??


Yes, send Jae a PM I'm sure he will sort it out for you. Otherwise PM kmpowell he is Jae's 2nd in command 

Christ, 1500 posts! I need to get out more!


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Petrolthreads don't forget to meet up in the car park with me.

Then we will get the scruffy unshaven one.
I will look out for you.


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Gerry-TT said:


> Petrolthreads don't forget to meet up in the car park with me.
> 
> Then we will get the scruffy unshaven one.
> I will look out for you.


Agreed Gerry, I'm Peter by the way, if we sit at either end of the car park, 3 flashes signals the attack


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A11XLG said:


> knock for you :lol: it's like being 10 again  Thanks but i'm the side of MK from you
> 
> Whats your TT like and I will keep an eye out for you


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



A11XLG said:


> My user name is the reg on my VW Polo!!!! My plate will either be A A11X TT or if the DVLA don't hurry up it's KU11 EAX (Boo)
> 
> By the way can you change your user name??


I pm'd Nem when I wanted to change mine and he did it extremely quickly  I would not pm Jae as he has his hands full with new baby at the moment 



sixdoublesix said:


> Christ, 1500 posts! I need to get out more!


Yes you do you sad git, that is why I have arranged this meet, to help get you out of the house 



Gerry-TT said:


> Petrolthreads don't forget to meet up in the car park with me.
> 
> I will look out for you.


That sounds well dodgy :lol: :lol: :lol:



Petrolthreads said:


> Agreed Gerry, I'm Peter by the way, if we sit at either end of the car park, 3 flashes signals the attack


Yeah yeah, you girls give it the large as much as you like, but all three of us know if you start anything i will throw some serious beatdown your way.

(disclaimer - for any new attendee's made rather nervous by the posts on this thread, please do be we are mostly mental :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Good news Charlie, I've spoken to the Caldecotte Arms today and they have confirmed that the Childrens Menu does include Chicken Nuggetts Chips and Beans with Ice Cream to follow, plus bibs and high chairs are available


----------



## GJP (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all. Hope to make this as long as I get home from work in time, Might be a little late.
Grahame and Denise.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> Good news Charlie, I've spoken to the Caldecotte Arms today and they have confirmed that the Childrens Menu does include Chicken Nuggetts Chips and Beans with Ice Cream to follow, plus bibs and high chairs are available


 :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: well I am sorted then 



GJP said:


> Hi all. Hope to make this as long as I get home from work in time, Might be a little late.
> Grahame and Denise.


Don't worry if you are a little late, we should be there until 9ish, but we will play it by ear - give me a call/text if you think you might miss us on 07814 365147. I will add you to the list 

Charlie


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

Hey Charlie I'm working till 7pm, What time are you all heading to Sainsburys .. I should be up for that!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sam-K said:


> Hey Charlie I'm working till 7pm, What time are you all heading to Sainsburys .. I should be up for that!


Not a problem buddy, it is from 7pm so even if you roll up at 7.45pm it is totally cool - probably head up to Sainsbury's about 9ish, but we will play it by ear 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Vagmuncher... late to the party I know, but work depending I might be able to tag along if that's ok? Will know tomorrow pm and will let you know.

Sounds like you need back-up!! :roll:

Si


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Vagmuncher... late to the party I know, but work depending I might be able to tag along if that's ok? Will know tomorrow pm and will let you know.
> 
> Sounds like you need back-up!! :roll:
> 
> Si


LOL funny fu**er, you finish work about 4.30pm you tart, it doesn't take that long to get ready :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:

Backup my arse, those two are positively ancient and I could take them both blindfolded 

Be good to see you buddy, so get yourself along 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Am having to slum it at Milbrook with people with far more money than i can count, so 4.30 is out the window that day...

Is there a wooden spoon award for the dirtiest, unkept car of the week??


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> Am having to slum it at Milbrook with people with far more money than i can count, so 4.30 is out the window that day...
> 
> Is there a wooden spoon award for the dirtiest, unkept car of the week??


No there isn't. But Charlie has won the gay car of the year award.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Backup my arse, those two are positively ancient and I could take them both blindfolded
> 
> Charlie


Is it just me that thinks this sounds very wrong indeed?  :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Am having to slum it at Milbrook with people with far more money than i can count, so 4.30 is out the window that day...
> 
> Is there a wooden spoon award for the dirtiest, unkept car of the week??


LOL, sounds like a fun day out  no prizes I am afraid, well actually I do have a few spare trophies 



Gerry-TT said:


> No there isn't. But Charlie has won the gay car of the year award.


How very unkind, I am cut to the quick [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: :lol:



NaughTTy said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Backup my arse, those two are positively ancient and I could take them both blindfolded
> ...


It's not the mouth it comes out of, but the mind it goes into Paul :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

You're making it worse Charlie, that looks like you have a few gay car of the year trophies


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like I won't be getting a chance to clean her so pass me over dirtiest car of the night award now please Charlie...


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

What's the sainsburys bit about? As a newbe I'm rather lost


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A11XLG said:


> What's the sainsburys bit about? As a newbe I'm rather lost


Well we did it last year and effectively it is an opportunity to see all the cars as it will be dark by 7pm, also it is warm and dry and comfortable, it is a social chat and photo opportunity - last time we had a feature in the TTOC magazine and got moved on by the Police so it was all go 

Don't worry it's not a chavvy burnout wheel spinning type thing 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Any journos coming this time Charles? Especially with such a big turn out!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Any journos coming this time Charles? Especially with such a big turn out!


Not that I know of mate  well I hope we will have a great turnout, there are certainly enough signups to give it the potential to be pretty big 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

No media? but Charlie this might be the first time you get to be on TV or in the papers without it being an "artists impression" or a "reconstruction"


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

And the weather looks like it is going to be good too, which is nice 

SJ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> No media? but Charlie this might be the first time you get to be on TV or in the papers without it being an "artists impression" or a "reconstruction"


:lol: :lol: :lol:



Super Josh said:


> And the weather looks like it is going to be good too, which is nice
> 
> SJ


Coolio, roofs down the Josh  especially in Sainsburgers car park 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Don't worry it's not a chavvy burnout wheel spinning type thing


Oh.

Well, we'll stay at home then..... :?

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: You had me momentarily puzzled their Pen  is David still coming and are you bringing the Evo or The Beast 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Course we're still coming! Most probably in the TT....but I'm sure he could be persuaded to bring the Evo....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Course we're still coming! Most probably in the TT....but I'm sure he could be persuaded to bring the Evo....


I would quite like a ride in it and seeing that David is a seemingly reserved and respectable individual I can only imagine he is a raving nutter behind the wheel of a car - well I hope so 

Look forward to seeing you both again 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

phodge said:


> Course we're still coming! Most probably in the TT....but I'm sure he could be persuaded to bring the Evo....


Oooh bring the Evo Penny, sounds like fun and it'll be good to drool over a car that isn't a TT 

Josh
PS
Which model Evo is it?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, OK, we'll bring the Evo! He loves a chance to show off!! :lol:

Josh - it's a 'slightly modified' 6...the best one.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

phodge said:


> OK, OK, we'll bring the Evo! He loves a chance to show off!! :lol:
> 
> Josh - it's a 'slightly modified' 6...the best one.


Ooooh a 6, so quick and handles well then? My mate is a big Evo fan and also thinks the 6 is the best 

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes and yes!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Played football at Oakgrove School tonight Charlie and they had a nice well lit car park if Sainsburys bring down the heat


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> Played football at Oakgrove School tonight Charlie and they had a nice well lit car park if Sainsburys bring down the heat


LOL, I have a couple of back ups if we get rozzed by the pigs again :lol: :lol:

Bletchley Leisure Centre (it has the most gentle slopes even I can get in and out no problem) or IKEA or The Barn or Furzton Lake 

Hopefully we should be ok, if you behave yourself 

Charlie


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

Any one coming from Herts way and wanna meet up ? around the M1 ?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Charlie, is it too late to bring a guest?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie or Was,

Can you pm a price for was's number plate lights ? please before meet.. 

SAV..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Korry said:


> Charlie, is it too late to bring a guest?


Hi Loetitia, never too late to bring someone else along  I have booked the whole upstairs and will be confirming with them for the 2nd time this morning  Although we have about 30 peeps signed up to come, I will be bowled over if more than half that turn up 


SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie or Was,
> 
> Can you pm a price for was's number plate lights ? please before meet..
> 
> SAV..


I will leave it to Was buddy as I got mine a long time ago and things might have changed 

Just bring a fistful of dollars with you 

Charlie


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool! Her name is Emma


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Korry said:


> Cool! Her name is Emma


Added to the list 

Charlie


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> A11XLG said:
> 
> 
> > What's the sainsburys bit about? As a newbe I'm rather lost
> ...


Thats a shame about the chavvy stuff, i was planning on wearing my nike cap on side ways and my matching jogging bottoms tonight......You've ruined my whole outfit now :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A11XLG said:


> Thats a shame about the chavvy stuff, i was planning on wearing my nike cap on side ways and my matching jogging bottoms tonight......You've ruined my whole outfit now :roll:


Women :roll: :roll: :roll: any excuse to have to go out and buy a whole new outfit - I hear JJB Sports have some quality shell suits in at the moment, pop in at lunchtime and check dem out innit.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE etc etc

I have popped into The Caldecotte Arms this morning to double check our booking (all fine) in fact for anyone that came last time they have had a bit of a refurb 

We are going to be located at "The Top of the Mill" which is right at the top of the stairs as you come in the front door, so if you arrive a bit late grab a drink and head straight up.

For any old codgers who may struggle with the stairs, tough. :lol: :lol:

Parking wise there is plenty and the best place to congregate is in the far left hand corner. I will be getting there about 6.45pm so when you see the red TTR with crap stuck all over it you are in the right spot :lol: :lol:

Right I am off to get our marriage license and be interviewed to check I am not an illegal immigrant.

Laterz

Charlie


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nooooooooooo!! I've just had a blow out on my Zimmer frame, I've got a spacesaver which I'll pop on for now but not sure if it's going to fit since I fitted the Raliegh Chopper front brake conversion on it and it doesn't help either that I lowered the front of it at the weekend either - Bugger, guess I'll have to get to Halfords bike section to see if they can sort it for me, if they can't then I might need some help up those pesky stairs. :roll:

Graham


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Well.... I almost died today as one of the TT's front wheels nearly flew off !!! Should make the meet and share my tale of adventure called "Round the Corner from Death!"


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Nooooooooooo!! I've just had a blow out on my Zimmer frame, I've got a spacesaver which I'll pop on for now but not sure if it's going to fit since I fitted the Raliegh Chopper front brake conversion on it and it doesn't help either that I lowered the front of it at the weekend either - Bugger, guess I'll have to get to Halfords bike section to see if they can sort it for me, if they can't then I might need some help up those pesky stairs. :roll:
> 
> Graham


AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH hope you get it sorted old boy, looking forward to meeting you - whack a proper wheel on the front and the space saver on the back.



sixdoublesix said:


> Well.... I almost died today as one of the TT's front wheels nearly flew off !!! Should make the meet and share my tale of adventure called "Round the Corner from Death!"


Bloody hell dude, that almost happened to me once, tyre fitters didn't torque a wheel up properly [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Well my car passed the MOT today, so I shall be there 

Josh


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Well.... I almost died today as one of the TT's front wheels nearly flew off !!! Should make the meet and share my tale of adventure called "Round the Corner from Death!"
> ...


Pretty much but wait till you hear who it was that messed it up! Its still in with Darren at DS at the moment so hoping its not too bad and I can still come tonight, will see what he says!


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone want to clean my wheels on the way


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> Well my car passed the MOT today, so I shall be there
> 
> Josh


Nice one 



sixdoublesix said:


> Pretty much but wait till you hear who it was that messed it up! Its still in with Darren at DS at the moment so hoping its not too bad and I can still come tonight, will see what he says!


I think I can work it out from that :? 

Text me mate, let me know what's going on 07814 365147 although you should have it already.

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> Anyone want to clean my wheels on the way


I haven't even washed my car yet, haven't had time, just off out to walk the dog and then it's going to get some attention.

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Petrolthreads said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to clean my wheels on the way
> ...


Get on with it Charlie, remind me to give you the 2 bolts I found in my boot btw


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Charlie said:


> just off out to walk the dog and then it's going to get some attention.
> 
> Charlie


Is it only me or does that not sound right.... :wink:

Good luck with tonight mate I hope you get a full turn out

Trev


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Good luck with tonight mate I hope you get a full turn out
> 
> Trev


It's looking promising, only 2 hours to go and nobody has cried off yet 

SJ
PS
That'll open the flood gates and there'll be a whole rafts of replies


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm looking forward to my first TTOC meet - shame the car wont get a clean before i get there though


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK, coming. Leaving London now.

Well, it's been a productive day!


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Gutted I've only just spotted this!

Hope you all have/had a good meet, hope to see you all at the next one...

8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > just off out to walk the dog and then it's going to get some attention.
> ...


It's just you mate  Just got home from a great meet, we had 24 cars I believe at one point


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A BIG BIG thanks to everyone who turned out tonight, I really didn't expect quite so many people to turn up and thank you to those of you who made the effort to travel bloody miles.

It was great to see a lot of familiar faces and a lot of new ones too, 30 odd people crammed in to that area was a bit of a squeeze but we just about fit 

Thanks to Davy and Gerry for the drinks and to David for a thrill ride in his rather special Evo 6 - I need 400bhp.

It was also nice to visit Sainsbury's and not have a visit from the 5.0 

Watch out for the next one, it will probably follow a similar theme with 2 locations linked by a short blast, also keep an eye out for the summer BBQ which will be a family event on a Saturday or Sunday.

Thanks again to all of you who came, without you making the effort these events would just not work.

Big hugs and kisses

Charlie & Nicola xx


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Great meet tonight guys!

Thanks for organising Charlie


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

It was a great meet. Thanks Charlie !!
The drive back was fun as well. 
Thanks dave for the ride in the evo. That was brilliant. I do need 400bhp too!!!


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Was a good night.

Your gona love this Charlie.
I think my clutch is going now after the zooming about it is now slipping on boost.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great meet Charlie - really well done mate, what a brilliant turnout.

With all the blatting between roundabouts I seem to have burned some oil..."min" light came on about 4 miles from home :roll:

Better top that up in the morning....engine was a little hot when I got home! Good job we got stuck behind a lorry for the last few miles as it gave the TT time to cool a little.

Hopefully see you at the next one. Maybe we'll get some of you up to the next Kneesworth meet - only an hour or so from MK [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Well done to Charlie for organising it,was a really good meet with a really good turnout.It was nice to meet some more fellow TTers 8)


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Great meet. Nicely organised as usual Charlie [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It was more like a national meet we had so many cars there 

Josh


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree Thanks Charlie for a great meet and they are getting bigger and bigger !!!!!!. Might have to hire Mk dons stadium soon :lol: . It was great to see so many new faces . Even more importantly NOTHING WENT WRONG WITH MY CAR !!!!!


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes I have to echo the "props" I believe you kids call it Charlie, a fantastic turn out, I sat at the lights in CMK and watched 15 TT's go past it was an awesome sight.

The only problem now is the list of jobs to do next has now doubled in size, especially after hearing all the fruity aftermarket exhaust notes ringing round the car park.

Who has the pics?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> With all the blatting between roundabouts I seem to have burned some oil..."min" light came on about 4 miles from home :roll:
> 
> Better top that up in the morning....engine was a little hot when I got home! Good job we got stuck behind a lorry for the last few miles as it gave the TT time to cool a little.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I was starting to get worried I might not make home with the fuel I had left. The lorry did help!
I just hit reserve when I got in High Wycombe.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, it really does help make it all worthwhile 

Gerry, I wouldn't worry it is probably just because you are so old and are having little memory lapses so you think it is slipping but it is just you missing passages of time as they slip past you - I am thinking your nickname may have to change from Geraldine to Carey from now on after your little rubber grinned drive by 

Davy, well that is a relief buddy, you have been so unlucky with your car over the last year or so, it is time you had some trouble free motoring 

Pete, please don't try to be cool and down with the funky shit, as you only serve to embarass yourself and those around you :roll: :lol: :lol:

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions for a location/theme or anything they think could be fun then please give me a shout as just because I organise some meets, doesn't mean that I should always choose the locations 

Thanks again to everyone who made the effort and thanks to those of you who could not make it for taking the trouble to let me know you couldn't come, that was very much appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What a great meet!! Thanks Charlie for organising this and sooooo glad I could make it. Great to actually meet the faces behind the forum names too - mind you, I thought you were much more ugly in real life than I thought you were. :lol: :lol:

Seriously mate - well done. :wink:

Although it was dark there was some serious looking TT's sitting in that car park last night and just makes me want to carry on with mine getting to the same sort of level.

So, whens the next one then? :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> What a great meet!! Thanks Charlie for organising this and sooooo glad I could make it. Great to actually meet the faces behind the forum names too - mind you, I thought you were much more ugly in real life than I thought you were. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously mate - well done. :wink:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: how very rude  - you should have come along to the delights of the Sainsbury's underground carpark as you could have inspected all the cars in comfort  I expect you had to go as the curfew at your old peoples home must have been imminent :-* :-* :lol:

I am already considering the plans for the next one, I am also planning a Summer BBQ in May/June or July so keep your eyes open for that, I will remind you nearer the time old boy 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks to Charlie and Nicola a great meet again shame I had to arrive in a rush late with a dirty car. It was really good seeing six other Mk2's as so far i have been the loan new model participant. Great to see some new faces and can't wait for the next one... 8)


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

the meet was very good thanks charlie  nice to meet everyone but still dont no who who lol. yea some one must have the pictures. Was about 45miles from my house but it was very good night loved my XXXXl burger i will come again to the next one for sure.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Charlie said:


> ]
> we had 24 cars I believe at one point


Awesome turn out mate.........you are turning into a legend.

Lets see some piccies then.

Trev


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


I have to agree............

...........The turnout was awesome, not sure about the legend thing though :lol: :lol:

Sav took a load of pics so just waiting for him to load some up, although if anyone else has any, let's be 'avin' them 

Charlie
Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeah top meet Charlie, well worth the trip from south of the river and great to see some new and old faces (and some people I've met before :lol: )

Knew it would be worth it

Shame about the trucks on the A5 going home though


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

All I can say is ... :x for the time being!


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


Trev - I corrected your sentence for you.
J


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> All I can say is ... :x for the time being!


OHHHHHHH DEAR - What can the matter be :wink: :wink: :wink:

I think you should pm me ??


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

WELL, WELL, WELL    

24 Cars at the meal   

21 cars all cruising to the car park  

AND ''CHARLIE'' IS NOT EVEN A REP ANYMORE !!!!!!!!!!! :? :?

Charlie, another superb - fabulicious event, great to see so many regulars & so many mk2's :lol: :lol:

MASSIVE thanks to ''WAS'' - nothing back yet so all good - your a star  

Photo's soon - i'll put some on & i'm sending a disc with the rest to ''CHARLIE'' so he can do as he wishes.

Roll on summer - here's to the next one......


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is ... :x for the time being!
> ...


PM sent


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just a few pics from last nites meet, light was very poor hence my poor photos


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

And a few more :wink: :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Last few for now - will get the rest to charlie who can sort through the 150 odd pics


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice one sav

Didn't you get one of my car?
I know its nothing special though


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gerry-TT said:


> Nice one sav
> 
> Didn't you get one of my car?
> I know its nothing special though


Don't worry Gerry/Geraldine/Carrey

I will find one out of the 150 that Sav took once the disc arrives 

Sav, thanks very much as always for acting as the official event photographer on yet another one of the events I organised, we make a good team (in a totally straight manly fashion )

Charlie :-* :-*


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Great meet, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

C I want it framed and signed by Sav


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

hhh said:


> Great meet, looking forward to the next one.


Nice to see you again Rob, it has been ages - loving the hair by the way 



Gerry-TT said:


> C I want it framed and signed by Sav


LOL good luck with that Carrey 

Charlie


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Charlie, blame the wife for the barnet, great to see yourself & nic again though.lol


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Gerry, if you want pics of your car just head into Westminster and hang around a bit, Fraser's friends in the council will sort you out in no time. They'll even mail you a hard copy, you won't have to lift a finger. I hear their fees are very reasonable as well.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Gerry-TT said:


> Nice one sav
> 
> Didn't you get one of my car?
> I know its nothing special though


Here you go gerry, just a couple to get you going for now :lol: :lol: 
If you click on the image it will go full size & you can save/print quite large :wink:


















Sav...


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Sav

Charlie see how to be nice!! Follow sav's example.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gerry-TT said:


> Thanks Sav
> 
> Charlie see how to be nice!! Follow sav's example.


Shut it you old tart :-* :-* :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

This was my first event and it was great, everyone was really friendly and welcoming. I can't wait for the next one


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A11XLG said:


> This was my first event and it was great, everyone was really friendly and welcoming. I can't wait for the next one


Delighted you feel that way Alix, it can be pretty intimidating turning up at a car meet when you don't know anyone - thanks for making the effort to break down that barrier 

Charlie


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

hey guys, me and Nathan had a great time too on Wednesday night!
met some really cool people and saw some lovely motors - looking forward to meeting up again soon!

p.s. now i know that a golf comes along i will bring mine too next time!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

matt225tt said:


> hey guys, me and Nathan had a great time too on Wednesday night!
> met some really cool people and saw some lovely motors - looking forward to meeting up again soon!
> 
> p.s. now i know that a golf comes along i will bring mine too next time!


Nice to see you back on the forum matt.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

matt225tt said:


> hey guys, me and Nathan had a great time too on Wednesday night!
> met some really cool people and saw some lovely motors - looking forward to meeting up again soon!
> 
> p.s. now i know that a golf comes along i will bring mine too next time!


Good to meet you Matt, to be honest the meets are more about the people than the cars and it is nice to see a bit of variety too.

Glad you both enjoyed yourselves 

Charlie


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

barton TT said:


> matt225tt said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys, me and Nathan had a great time too on Wednesday night!
> ...


hey mate! it's good to be back! a close friend of mine bought a mk2 v6 and i told him to join this forum and next minute we're at a really good meet and im finding myself getting gradually addicted to this again haha!

how's your motor going then?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

matt225tt said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > matt225tt said:
> ...


Hi Matt motor going fine just don't get to use it enough work van and freelander2 are my daily motors only done about 1500 miles in the TT in the last year but i still love it and can't part with it, how are things with you are you still doing the same job ? see the ford has gone and replaced with a VW.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah im still training the panel and paint and its all going well - we're really busy which is good!
the golf is a company car, i get an allowance and can choose which is cool!
i gotta say that the focus is still most definately the most fun car i have ever owned - was 315bhp and 375 lbs ft when i sold it on - id have another one tomorrow!
if there is another MK meet you'll have to come along mate hey!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

matt225tt said:


> if there is another MK meet you'll have to come along mate hey!


Will do if Charlie has one on a weekend.think he is planning a bbq or something which would be good,but week nights are just a no go at the moment.are you still in broughton Matt ? i see it says Northampton.
Ian.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

barton TT said:


> matt225tt said:
> 
> 
> > if there is another MK meet you'll have to come along mate hey!
> ...


i'm in east hunsbury, northampton now - right near j15 m1, moved here back in june last year.
i did hear the mention of a sunday bbq or something, we'll definately have to meet up there and have a catch up!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am indeed planning a summer BBQ, probably in May/June or July just to narrow it down a bit 

It will be on a Saturday or Sunday and the plan will be that it is a family social event rather than a dedicated nutters only carpark affair 

I will post up soon to gather interest and set a date nearer the time once I have investigated what else is going on to avoid a clash 

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Another evening meet in the meantime now the clocks have gone forward, maybe sometime after easter?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> Another evening meet in the meantime now the clocks have gone forward, maybe sometime after easter?


No doubt  I tend to do them at the end of the month as Penny does the Thames Valley ones in the first week or so of the month.

I will post up soon, just not sure where to go this time - it will be MK though - possibly Furzton Lake followed by Bletchley Leisure centre multi-storey 

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Back to the Caldecotte Arms? I got to get me some of that XxL burger action


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Pete you can't handle the xxl


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Petrolthreads said:
> 
> 
> > Another evening meet in the meantime now the clocks have gone forward, maybe sometime after easter?
> ...


We'll all have our wheels nicked in Belchley :lol:

SJ


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Super Josh said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Petrolthreads said:
> ...


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Petrolthreads said:
> 
> 
> > Another evening meet in the meantime now the clocks have gone forward, maybe sometime after easter?
> ...


sounds good to me, me and nathan will be there whenever it happens.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> Back to the Caldecotte Arms? I got to get me some of that XxL burger action


To be fair it may well be as there is plenty of parking and the food isn't at all bad for the money 2 for £10 

I def see some sort of XXL eating challenge coming on, so Pete vs Gerry first to finish pays for both - you two biaaatches up for this ??? as if so I will lead with it as the entertainment on the night 



Super Josh said:


> We'll all have our wheels nicked in Belchley :lol:
> 
> SJ


Good job we would be going to Bletchley then :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm up for that, so when do we think?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> I'm up for that, so when do we think?


I am planning on the end of May for the next one, will confirm dates and times next week, but I think because by then it will be light until past 9pm we could go to the Caldicotte again and stay there.

How was Florida? actually I don't want to know 

I will post a new thread next week so keep your eyes peeled 

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

XXL Bump

Hey Pete


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Gerry-TT said:


> XXL Bump
> 
> Hey Pete


Hello my fellow silver surfer, I'm thinking this isn't really fair on old Charlie so I'm going suggest next Weds 25th if anyone else is up for it?


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes put me down 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> Gerry-TT said:
> 
> 
> > XXL Bump
> ...


Pete it is probably best to start another thread mate with the date and time in it. I have had others things taking up my time recently so haven't got on the case, to be fair that is the reason I stepped down as the official rep in the first place 

I will come if you arrange it Pete 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Count me in this time


----------

